# CH Soco X Prada



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Little Abby was just not Bully enough for her new owner at 10 weeks in age.... I tried to tell them you can't jugde a puppy so young...they were bummed she wasn't bully even at 7 weeks old! She is now up for sale through me and a friend of mine. Below are a few pictures as well as her pedigree. She's available for $1500 including shipping.





































http://apbt.virtualpedigrees.com/details.php?id=63676&gens=6

Mom



















Dad


----------

